# Ps vita charging port broken



## Bochi (Aug 9, 2017)

Guys mi charging port on my 1st gen vita is not working. I want to put a micro usb port but i cant find the pinout anywhere. Any help would be apreciated.


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 11, 2017)

If it's the pinout you're looking for, you're in the wrong subforum.


----------

